# heaters just don't work for this tank?!help



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

I have 3 tanks and recently purchased heaters for them. For some reason, the one heater in my 10 gallon cherry shrimp tank just keeps fluctuating. The other 2 heaters are working very well and stable. 

It will be fine for a few days and then sky rocket to 80+ degrees when i set it around 72. I thought i just bought a bad heater so i purchased another one....then this one cracked when i came home one day so i returned it....I bought ANOTHER one and it is doing the same thing again!!!!!All of a sudden it just goes up to 85 degrees  and it turns off when i give it a light tap. what is the deal? Is there something i'm doing wrong...I follow directions and it is doing the same thing...If this keeps up all my cherries are just going to die. I've already found a few dead...

Has anyone encountered the same heater problems???

P.S. this all happened in 2 months...3rd heater in 2 months..


----------



## mkeevil (Oct 22, 2006)

Try another brand?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

What brand of heater is it? Buy reputable company ones and research before you buy.


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

The first 2 were two different versions of Whisper. So i switched to penn plax and it is having the same problem.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It seems that heaters are just not as good as they use to be. The old style Ebo's where the best, but they are not made any longer. I have a Rena Cal and a Visa-therm heater that have been decent heaters so far.


----------



## erijnal (Apr 5, 2006)

I'm using Ebo-Jager heaters on all my tanks, all of them have kept my tanks at 76 degrees all the time. I got my 50W heater for around 20 dollars at an LFS I think.

Ebo-Jager 50 Watt Submersible Aquarium Heater - Aquar Heaters at Arcata Pet Supplies


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

I have the EBO-Jagers as well. I like them a lot. I can set them and let them do their job.

MAHA


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions...

I guess i'll just have to buy another one. I just never thought they would have problems within the 1st week of using them....its ridiculous..i'd reset it and it would run fine for another week and same problem again...
I'd understand if it gives me crap after a month or 2 but right away......?! Should've just spent the extra money...:doh:


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

I also like the Visa Therm, they are on sale right now at Aquarium Supplies, Pet Supplies, and Pond Supplies at Discount Prices
They come in a black un-breakable plastic housing.
They hold temp real well IMO

here is the link

Visi-Therm Heaters Save up to 17% off

I am interested in trying the titanium or Stainless Steel heaters that have the temp dial outside the tank, I have a friend who uses them and likes them real well.

I did not see them at that site though


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

I have a hydor theo. Its a great heater. I got it because the onwer of my LFS said its the only heater that he sells that he has neved had to do a return on.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I use both Ebo and Vistherm, although, the new Ebo's aren't as good as they used to be, I still like the newer Ebo over my Vistherm.


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

Joephys, are you talking about the hydor in-line heater, I got one for my 75 gallon that is not set up yet.

Turtlehead, I guess I will have to try one of the Ebo's then


----------



## Left Coast DJ (Nov 16, 2006)

Jenny, what kind of lights do you have on this 10G? I have Visitherm Stealths in my tanks set to about 75 to get 77.5. Even then, because of the lights, and I guess the ambient temperature, the tank temperature creeps up to about 78.5 by evening.

DJ


----------



## bigtroutz (Nov 17, 2006)

Another vote for hydor - once you find the proper setting for the temp you want, it never varies more than a degree or 2, unlike my visi-therms. There is no need to spend alot of money, only a need to find good quality.

The Hydors i am talking about are the normal in-tank heater w/built-in thermistat.


----------



## oceans0516 (Jul 23, 2006)

DJ: I have 2 screw in compact fluorescents on the 10g. I doubt the lights are causing the temperature craziness because it happens in random times and the heater seems to keep on going until i do something about it. *I found another dead cherry.....

One common trait about these heaters are that the knobs are sensitive. The slightest touch turns it on or off which is annoying cause i'd have to try numerous times to get it at the right temp. Anyway, i'm going to look into Ebo or Vistherm. Thanks everyone!!!!!!Happy Holidays


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Oh yeah, heaters, heaters....
It used to be an easy choice with the Ebo's being by far the best, then they changed them, and I've heard multiple stories of fish being fried by them when they stuck open.

Then on to the Hydors.... My first one had condensation on day one, and quit working within a month, ditto with second.

Next, the Via Aqua titaniums.... I have a pile of 4 or 5 that just failed on me within a year, plus one that was zapping me every time I stuck my hand in the tank.

I still have some of the old Ebo's running that have been working great for over a decade, so I really wish they would have left well enough alone. 

Lately, my first choice when I buy a new one is the Visi-therm stealth. I now have several running as replacements for the above named failures, and at this point, they are all doing a great job.

Who would think that it should be so hard to get a decent heater these days??


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

i have had the best luck with acura heaters and have some that are at least 5yrs old still ticking with no problems.

but for some reason i can only find them in the LFS's now so i think they are discontinuing them so i just ordered a ebo-jager in hopes of a good heater.


----------



## Teeleton (Jun 8, 2006)

I just keep the house at 76 degrees. Tank never fluctuates more than a degree above or below that. I trust my central AC/heat more than any in-tank unit.

Teeleton


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

goalcreas said:


> Joephys, are you talking about the hydor in-line heater, I got one for my 75 gallon that is not set up yet.
> 
> Turtlehead, I guess I will have to try one of the Ebo's then


No, its a hydor theo, its a normal in tank heater.


----------

